# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  logiciel de convertion au format  mp3

## Seelass

Bonsoir 

Avant tout , bonne fte de fin d' anne  tous!

je cherche un logiciel audio gratuit permettant de convertir mes fichiers audio au format mp3.Pour le moment j' utilise dBpoweramp mais c' est la version d'valuation.

Merci de vtre aide.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Tu peux essayer Audacity, que tu trouveras dans la page Freeware du site :

Les meilleurs outils gratuits pour Windows

Philippe

----------


## biotechnomoine

Formatfactory, tu ne le regretteras pas...

----------

